# Anfängerfrage



## Skelet0r87 (17. April 2019)

*Anfängerfrage*

Hi,

vielleicht ist es eine dumme Frage aber ich hoffe Ihr helft mir trotzdem...

Ich habe  ein Gehäuse mit 4 Lüfterslots (3 vorne und 1 hinten).

Aktuell habe ich vorne 2 Lüfter die Luft reinfördern und hinten 1 Lüfter der warme Luft rausschiebt.

Ich würde gerne den hinteren Lüfter ausbauen und eine AIO CPU Kühlung einbauen mit einem 120er Lüfter. Ich weiß viele sagen nimm lieber gleich einen 240er aber diesen bekomme ich für lau.

Meine Frage ist nun ob der Lüfter der AIO-Anlage ausreicht um zum einen den CPU zu kühlen und warme luft aus dem Gehäuse zu befördern.

In Zahlen sieht es wie folgt aus:
2 x Pure Wings 2 je 51,2cfm
1 x Masterliquid ML120L mit 113,3cfm

Wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege schafft der ML120L mehr Luft raus als ein Pure Wings reinschauffelt oder?

Euch schonmal im voraus vielen Dank.


----------



## Tolotos66 (17. April 2019)

*AW: Anfängerfrage*

Gib uns doch mal bitte den Rest der HW. Vorallem CPU/MB und, falls gemacht, OC.
Ansonsten spricht nix gegen Deine Idee. Außer vllt, das es mit der AIO lauter werden könnte.
Gruß T.


----------



## lunaticx (17. April 2019)

*AW: Anfängerfrage*

Welche CPU willst du denn kühlen?


----------



## Skelet0r87 (17. April 2019)

*AW: Anfängerfrage*

Oh sorry.

Asus TUF B450-Pro Gaming Mainboard
AMD Ryzen 5 2600X (kein oc)
Asus Gtx 1070 dual oc


----------



## Tolotos66 (17. April 2019)

*AW: Anfängerfrage*

Ne AIO für lau und den 2600X mit PBO2/XFR. Kannste machen.
Welchen CPU-Kühler verwendest Du z.Z.?
Luft reinschaufeln alleine ist nicht das Problem, sondern die Warmluft wieder schnell genug ausblasen. Und hier hast Du bei einer AIO ja die "Kühlrippen", durch die die Luft quasi rausgepresst werden muß.
Gruß T.


----------



## Skelet0r87 (17. April 2019)

*AW: Anfängerfrage*

Ich hab aktuell den standard Boxed Kühler drauf.

Macht es denn Sinn 2 Lüfter einblasen zu lassen und nur den der AIO raus ?
So wie ich das verstehe müsste ich ja mehr einblasen als rausholen.

Was ist den PBO2/XFR?

Oh man und ich dachte ich hätte mich schlau gelesen ^^


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. April 2019)

*AW: Anfängerfrage*

Für wie viel bekommst du die AiO denn weil für knappe 40 Euro kriegste schon einen Brocken 3 der den 2600x mit angepasster Lüfterkurve quasi lautlos kühlen kann.


----------



## Skelet0r87 (17. April 2019)

*AW: Anfängerfrage*

wie schon gesagt den bekomme ich für lau also zum nulltarif


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. April 2019)

*AW: Anfängerfrage*

Lass die AiO durch den *oberen* der beiden vorderen 120er Slots Luft anziehen, darunter auch In und hinten dann ein Lüfter out.

Die AiO kühlt bedeutend besser, wenn sie Frischluft zieht, als die schon vorgewärmte Gehäuseluft.

Was hast du denn für eine Graka drin?
Nicht, dass die dann zu heiß wird.

Kurze Erklärung dazu:
Der AiO Kühler kühlt ja auch nur mit Luft, und schafft ein gewisses Temperatur-Delta zwischen Wasser und Kühlluft aufrecht zu erhalten.
Sagen wir beim 2600 schafft die 120er ein Delta von Wasser zu Luft ~10-15°C (reine Schätzung, keine Ahnung wie gut AiOs kühlen)
Wenn du Frischluft ziehst, hast du dann Zimmertemperatur, also ~20°C +10-15°C ergo wird deine CPU mit 35° warmen Wasser gekühlt, was bei OC zu ~60° CPU-Temp führt (zumindest beim 1600@3,95GHz mit 1,4V)
Kühlt deine AiO nun mit Gehäuseluft mit ~40° +10-15° Delta bist du bei 55° Wassertemperatur, was in viel höheren CPU-Temps resultiert.

Die Werte hier sind völlig aus der Luft gegriffen, also nagel mich nicht drauf fest


----------



## Skelet0r87 (17. April 2019)

*AW: Anfängerfrage*

Darüber hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht also die AIO vorne einzubauen aber ziehe ich dann nicht über den radiator warme luft ins gehäuse?

ich habe eine ASUS GTX 1070 dual oc verbaut.


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. April 2019)

*AW: Anfängerfrage*

Natürlich, das ist die Kehrseite.
Deswegen auch die AiO im oberen der vorderen Lüfterslots, dass die Graka vom unteren Lüfter mit Frischluft versorgt wird.
Du kannst es dir eben aussuchen:
-Die CPU mit der GPU Abluft kühlen
-Die GPU mit der CPU Abluft kühlen

Wobei die GPU weit mehr Abwärme verursacht, als die CPU.

Wie sind denn deine GPU-Temperaturen so?
Was für ein Gehäuse hast du?
Wie ist die aktuelle Lüfterbestückung?


----------



## Donutathome (17. April 2019)

*AW: Anfängerfrage*

Du musst bedenken das die AiOs auch nur bedingt Wassertemperatur verkraften, Corsair empfiehlt als Maximum um die 50 Grad. Wenn deine Grafikkarte Abwärme produziert kann das in einem Gehäuse gut und gerne über 40 Grad Warm werden, und das im Winter, im Sommer sicherlich mehr. Ich hatte meine 360mm AiO von Corsair verbaut welche halb mit Frischluft und halb mit Gehäuseluft gekühlt hat und unter Spielelast konnte ich gerade so um die 40-45 Grad Wassertemperatur halten. Da liefen die Lüfter aber auf 100%. Idle war da irgendwo um di 37-39 Grad.

Jetzt mit Frischluft für den Radiator bin ich bei ca. 31 Grad und bei Spielelast bei ca. 35 Grad Wassertemperatur.


----------



## Skelet0r87 (17. April 2019)

*AW: Anfängerfrage*

Ich denke ich werde ihn dann wirklich in der Front verbauen.

Auf jedenfall danke ich euch für die schnelle und kompetente Hilfe.


----------

